# "Midnight Purple" 3DS has been spotted



## AlanJohn (Apr 28, 2012)

The next 3DS color variation in North America could be “Midnight Purple”. An entry for the product has been found on the Sam’s Club website.

Prior to this discovery, a member of the GameFAQs message boards claimed that his local EB Games listed the Midnight Purple 3DS for May 20.

If Nintendo makes an official announcement about the new color, we’ll be sure to let you know.

Thanks to Jake for the tip.
 Source


----------



## mrtofu (Apr 28, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 28, 2012)

And I was expecting the darker original DS color.

God this is fucking ugly.


----------



## beta4attack (Apr 28, 2012)

That kinda hurts my eyes X_X


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 28, 2012)

You all suck, purple is awesome. >:|


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 28, 2012)

Nuuuuuu! Where's the orange one???


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Apr 28, 2012)

Wheres a blue one?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 28, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Wheres a blue one?


In the store.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 28, 2012)

Where is my white 3ds? I want the white one over the purple.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 28, 2012)

Sheimi said:


> Where is my white 3ds? I want the white one over the purple.


They're already available in Japan.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 28, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> And I was expecting the darker original DS color.
> 
> God this is fucking ugly.


The mockup doesn't do it justice, photos of the purple models shown at E3 are actually quite nice.
http://i553.photobuc...e/purple3DS.jpg
The E3 displayed models are slightly different though, they didn't keep the matching colour slider-pads.




AlanJohn said:


> Sheimi said:
> 
> 
> > Where is my white 3ds? I want the white one over the purple.
> ...



And in the UK too.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 28, 2012)

Where's the breast-colored ones!?!?

Wait wrong demographic.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't see anything wrong with the colour, its not for me but its nothing repulsive to look at.


----------



## Snailface (Apr 28, 2012)

Great, they pick a new color that red/green colorblind people such as myself can't even see. 
(it looks like dark blue because I can't see the red component).

Interesting fact: 5-8% of males are red/green colorblind. I wasn't lucky.


----------



## Midna (Apr 28, 2012)

Fuck your shit, purple is the best colour for game systems.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 28, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> And I was expecting the darker original DS color.
> 
> God this is fucking ugly.


It seems that that picture up top is a mock up, when you go to the original source. The actual "Midnight Purple" hasn't been shown.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Apr 28, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Interesting fact: 5-8% of males are red/green colorblind. I wasn't lucky.


I'm one of the people who would fit in that group, it seems.
Anyway, this doesn't look bad or anything, but I would've preferred something that looks more similar to the GC's purple.


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 28, 2012)

There were a few colors at E3, when the 3DS was shown:



Spoiler

















Mind you, I'd prefer that purple one on top to any of the other availiable colors right now.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 28, 2012)

I like the purple. But the real question that you're all forgetting is where is the see-thru purple 3DS?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 28, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I like the purple. But the real question that you're all forgetting is where is the see-thru purple 3DS?


Thanks for the nostalgia.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 28, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> It seems that that picture up top is a mock up, when you go to the original source. The actual "Midnight Purple" hasn't been shown.



Oh, good, I'm hoping it's the dark purple of the GBC and DS. I have both of those in that color scheme.

Although I'd probably go with a black 3DS (if there is one?) but a white one would be optimal (it doesn't smudge like black and the only downside is visible grime, which shouldn't be an issue since the circle pad isn't textured like the PSP Go's analog nub).


----------



## Gahars (Apr 28, 2012)

Midnight Purple sounds like the name of a San Francisco nightclub, not a color variation for a handheld.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 29, 2012)

ALL OF THE GOOD COLORS COME OUT LATE RAAARGH


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 29, 2012)

I think it looks beautiful. I still prefer the red, but it's definitely the runner up.


----------



## Icealote (Apr 29, 2012)

Mmm... why do I start thinking of Cadbury chocolate when I look at this purple 3DS?

I want an orangeeeee release please!


----------



## elgarta (Apr 29, 2012)

It'd be great if they released these good colours on release.. My brother would look at least 20% cooler if he had a red 3ds instead of his boring black one


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Apr 29, 2012)

It remembers me of the purple-transparent GBC

When Nintendo will released the orange version? I saw it 2010, yeah...


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 29, 2012)

Dingoo-fan 32 said:


> It remembers me of the purple-transparent GBC
> 
> When Nintendo will released the orange version? I saw it 2010, yeah...






Icealote said:


> Mmm... why do I start thinking of Cadbury chocolate when I look at this purple 3DS?
> 
> I want an orangeeeee release please!



These, these, these. That orange version looks to be super cool fantastic awesome! I would have preferred orange before purple


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 29, 2012)

Give me a Mountain Dew Pitch Black sticker, and this thing is perfect.


----------



## Clarky (Apr 29, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that that picture up top is a mock up, when you go to the original source. The actual "Midnight Purple" hasn't been shown.
> ...



closest i can think of the zelda limited edition one


----------



## jan777 (Apr 29, 2012)

clarky said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...


lol cosmo black launch 3ds


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 29, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Great, they pick a new color that red/green colorblind people such as myself can't even see.
> (it looks like dark blue because I can't see the red component).
> 
> Interesting fact: 5-8% of males are red/green colorblind. I wasn't lucky.



You can only see 2 colours? Like a dog?
What does that look like?


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Apr 29, 2012)

where the hell is my outrageous orange 3DS Nintendo?
i was told i would eventually get an orange 3DS.


----------



## Fyrus (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks Gamecube-y, looks nice.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 29, 2012)

GREEN　FTW

I'm waiting for the Luigi 3DS.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 29, 2012)

Purple, what a dirty dirty colour. Fuck it, gimme white.


----------



## Blebleman (Apr 29, 2012)

Yet ANOTHER fugly color for a disappointing console.


----------



## Judas18 (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww man I wish they had this colour at launch =(


----------



## Fellow (Apr 29, 2012)

What's midnight about that color?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 29, 2012)

its nice but it would seem a little off in public.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 29, 2012)

Nooooo!  I am so mad right now! If  this comes out in europe then i will be even more mad as i am stuck with the stinky blue launch one, i always wanted the purple one.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 29, 2012)

Fellow said:


> What's midnight about that color?


Midnight is a descriptive shade of purple.


----------



## Fellow (Apr 29, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> Fellow said:
> 
> 
> > What's midnight about that color?
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 29, 2012)

I quite like the colour, if it was available at launch then i'd have probably opted for it.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 29, 2012)

clarky said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...


3DS COSMO BLACK
Seriously, guys? It was a launch color..


----------



## awssk8er (Apr 29, 2012)

The white is the greatest one of all. The purple is okay... the orange is way more boss.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 29, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> The white is the greatest one of all. The purple is okay... the orange is way more boss.


Doesn't beat the red one.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 29, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> > The white is the greatest one of all. The purple is okay... the orange is way more boss.
> ...


EVERYTHING beats the red one. Aqua blue beats the red one. Cosmo black and Ice White are the best.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 29, 2012)

That purple is hideous. I'm hoping it is just the image and not representative of the actual console.

Slightly off topic. Has anyone used gelaskin. I was looking at the web site the other day, You can upload any hi-res image and apply it to an astounding number of devices. I was thinking of throwing a Halo Reach skin on my Son's 3DS. I'm not sure how good the end result actually is.

Ok.. That was a lot off topic. Still, the only way to sort that purple would be a full skin.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 29, 2012)

The image in the first post is 'shopped.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 29, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > awssk8er said:
> ...


Eww Aqua Blue.

Besides, the Red one has more Attack.


----------



## ferofax (Apr 30, 2012)

wait, I thought the color was supposed to be a gradient, now it's spotted?

*wordplay nu ni nu ni nu*


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 30, 2012)

Rydian said:


> The image in the first post is 'shopped.



You don't say?...

Still waiting for Ninty to release that sexy green 3DS, oh man. Also, it's a shame they don't actually color the analog nub. In the E3 showcases each has its own cool little colored nub, but it's just the normal white/light gray colored nub. Why would they do that?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2012)

I was answering the post above mine.


----------



## amtt (Apr 30, 2012)

It has been listed at Toys r' us in the US to be released on the 20th of May and you can pre order it now ^.^

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12986105


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 30, 2012)

Meh I'm not a fan of purple :/


----------



## insidexdeath (Apr 30, 2012)

Cosmos Black so far beats all the colors excluding the Cobalt Blue one.


----------



## nando (Apr 30, 2012)

i am convinced the industrial designers at nntendo are all color blind.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2012)

Piccolo flavor


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 30, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Piccolo flavor


My eyes... They hurt


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 30, 2012)

It's confirmed. Heh

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2012/04/midnight_purple_3ds_hits_north_america_on_20th_may

I still like Ice White/Cobalt/Aqua Blue.


----------



## bowser (Apr 30, 2012)

Black and white are the best. And no, I'm not talking about Pokemon.


----------



## jrk190 (Apr 30, 2012)

Ugh, I want this so bad! *Talks to sister* She likes Light blue, and dark purple is my favorite, maybe she can get this for her birithday and transfer the games...


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Apr 30, 2012)

The official one looks 1000x better than the mockup on the first post


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 30, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> The next 3DS color variation in North America could be "Midnight Purple". An entry for the product has been found on the Sam's Club website.
> 
> Prior to this discovery, a member of the GameFAQs message boards claimed that his local EB Games listed the Midnight Purple 3DS for May 20.
> 
> ...



Please use this image instead... :/


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 30, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > The next 3DS color variation in North America could be "Midnight Purple". An entry for the product has been found on the Sam's Club website.
> ...


But this thread is not needed anymore since it has been officially confirmed.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 30, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> But this thread is not needed anymore since it has been officially confirmed.


Sorry, It was more directed at GeekyGuy's front page post.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 30, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > But this thread is not needed anymore since it has been officially confirmed.
> ...


OH, ok then.


----------



## R2DJ (Apr 30, 2012)

_...released alongside a 3DS port of the original Spyro the Dragon trilogy._

A man can dream...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 30, 2012)

R2DJ said:


> _...released alongside a 3DS port of the original Spyro the Dragon trilogy._
> 
> A man can dream...



Keep dreaming. Spyro's been dead for years. No one has seemed to realize that he's just being held up by Popsicle sticks and string.


----------



## RLXD (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll stick to my Cosmo Black and my Chotto Mario Edition 3DS.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 30, 2012)

Reminds me of the old Gameboy Color. That was a total failure of a color, but I was stuck with it since they were sold out of the transparent color.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 30, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> My eyes... They hurt



what is he trying to do? make me permanently blind?



awssk8er said:


> The white is the greatest one of all. The purple is okay... the orange is way more boss.



everyone has their favorite colour taste so opinions will be different, i personally can't stand orange and green, the colour is hideous.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 30, 2012)

R2DJ said:


> _...released alongside a 3DS port of the original Spyro the Dragon trilogy._
> 
> A man can dream...



You can just play them on your PSP.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2012)

Rydian said:


> The image in the first post is 'shopped.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2012)

They didn't deselect the slider pad when changing the hue.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm wondering if Nintendo is going to only release certain colours in certain regions. Why release Midnight Purple only in North America and then only give Japan Cobalt Blue? (Best colour on the market IMO)

FYI Colo*u*r is spelled with a *U.*


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 30, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> FYI Colo*u*r is spelled with a *U.*



Don't start THAT....-.-  Color, Colour... Blah! I hate that..

Anywho, definitely picking this up...!!!


----------



## bazamuffin (May 1, 2012)

Ewwww!


----------



## mudassirul (May 1, 2012)

I've been waiting for this, any idea on uk release. And white ds's look disgusting after a while with yellowing on the buttons and triggers, I expect the same to happen with white 3ds's. 


English English > colour
American English > color after


----------



## R2DJ (May 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> R2DJ said:
> 
> 
> > _...released alongside a 3DS port of the original Spyro the Dragon trilogy._
> ...


Europe doesn't have the Spyro games on PSN unfortunately  We got the Crash Bandicoot ones though...


----------



## Omega_2 (May 3, 2012)

And I still say that 'aqua blue' is their GBC teal with gloss added on top of it:






And the Zelda 3DS should've been a Hylian Shield Blue for Anniversary accuracy, but we didn't seem to get anywhere with that.
We still don't get Ice White, yet they taunt the US with ads with the 3DS in WHITE.
Japan and UK get Ice White, and the kickass F.E. Cobalt Blue, we barely get red after months.
Come on Big N, why not just put that stupid facebook to use? You did it for the Xenoblade covers, why not just ASK/POLL userbase for next color suggestion?


----------

